# experts needed



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

i got these frogs from someone that had them near death.now they are healthy do i have a pair or not?thank you for posting!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

With Tincs, we need to see the Toe pads (width). Best way to get a good usable photo is looking directly down on them from above. However, from what I can tell in these pics, it looks liek it may be 2 males. These look like Patricia Tincs. What are you keeping them in?


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

their in a 15 gall viv


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm far from an expert. My rookie eye was guessing the same thing as PDFCrazy and leaning towards two males. I'm also guessing they are a little young too. Do you know how old they are?

-Chris


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

not sure ,ive had them about a year


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

bump need answers


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

I do not keep darts, but I did run across this and it seemed quite helpful. Good luck.

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2011/10/how-to-visually-sex-dart-frogs/

.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Russevan said:


> their in a 15 gall viv


Im no expert either but i have a pair of cobalts and theres definitely a size difference, difference in the arch and toe pad size between my two. I don't think anyone is going to be able to give you a for sure answer. There are a few guesses. Maybe both male, but also maybe the one on the left is the male and the one on the right female. According to the last picture the one on the left looks like it may have larger toe pads. But it's hard to tell. I think your best bet is to observe behavior.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Russevan said:


> not sure ,ive had them about a year


What conditions are you keeping them in? If you've had them a year and they are happy, if they are male and female, I would think you would have most likely witnessed courting behavior.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i agree it looks like two males. i like to see a good profile pic of both too


----------

